# Just An Old Fashion Belly Pic or two



## gil_lutton (Nov 19, 2007)

Hi All! 
I Posted a couple of belly pics and I would enjoy anyone to comment on my expanding girth ... Best Regards, Gil 

View attachment bellynbed.jpg


View attachment sitting belly1.jpg


View attachment stuffed belly.jpg


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee (Nov 20, 2007)

Great pics Gil...thanks for sharing!


----------



## Wantabelly (Nov 20, 2007)

Wow!!! Stunning.... so biteable, so kissable, so rubbable... hope you've got someone to give that belly the attention it deserves xxxx


----------



## gil_lutton (Nov 20, 2007)

Thank You Ladies for the Encouraging Words. I did enjoy taking them. As of now I do not have anyone to share myself with but I am always hopeful. Regards, Gil


----------



## Wantabelly (Nov 20, 2007)

How long have you been gaining?


----------



## gil_lutton (Nov 20, 2007)

I have been gaining for 8 years and have added an additional 260 pounds.


----------



## Wantabelly (Nov 21, 2007)

And how much more do you plan on gaining?


----------



## MaryElizabethAntoinette (Nov 21, 2007)

Wow, that is effin' sexy. 

Very nice pictures <3


----------



## bigrugbybloke (Nov 21, 2007)

Wantabelly said:


> And how much more do you plan on gaining?



here is a blokey asking you the same question. quite an impressive size mate which i wouldnt mind getting to (but probably never will) some day! :blush:


----------



## gil_lutton (Nov 22, 2007)

I'm looking to gain 100 pounds more and then evaluate how much more I can gain after that.


----------



## gil_lutton (Nov 22, 2007)

Thank you for the kind words.....


----------



## Wantabelly (Nov 22, 2007)

Tell us some more about yourself....newbie xxx


----------



## gil_lutton (Nov 23, 2007)

Well, I'm not that much of a newbie. I have been in the chat area for a few years. only now have I had a chance to post anything. I am not one to put my life story online but if there is anything you want to know , I will be happy to answer...


----------



## Wantabelly (Nov 24, 2007)

Do you have any pics in clothes?


----------



## gil_lutton (Nov 24, 2007)

Gee, I try to post pics with clothes on but when I dress, the clothes do not seem to fit....I will keep trying.  

View attachment tight pants 2.jpg


----------



## Wantabelly (Nov 24, 2007)

Super hot.... mmmmmmmmm xx


----------



## gil_lutton (Nov 25, 2007)

I found a pic of me in clothes, although they are a bit tight on me... 

View attachment me tight clothes n1.jpg


----------



## cammy (Nov 25, 2007)

You look so much thinner in clothing...


----------



## gil_lutton (Nov 25, 2007)

cammy said:


> You look so much thinner in clothing...






LOL Gee, I do not know if I want to look thinner in clothes. I mean it is necessary for me to wear clothing but it just becomes very uncomfortable on me. My clothes sizes are 66 waist pant and 7xl in shirts


----------



## Power_Metal_Kitsune (Dec 2, 2007)

You have a very nice shape and gorgeous moobs. We want to see your face more. Nice work!


----------



## gil_lutton (Dec 9, 2007)

Power_Metal_Kitsune said:


> You have a very nice shape and gorgeous moobs. We want to see your face more. Nice work!



Thank you for the kind words. I finally found a pic which shows my face. 

View attachment me at shea33.jpg


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee (Dec 9, 2007)

Ya know, I think this is the first time I've seen your face...I've seen other pics in the chat...but I believe they were all headless.

You're a very handsome guy, thanks for sharing!


----------



## cammy (Dec 9, 2007)

That face with that belly...WOW! Soooo hot!


----------



## gil_lutton (Dec 14, 2007)

Thank you Ladies for the kind words. They brought a smile to my face! 
 <--see


----------

